
Things CEOs Need to Know About Design - dirtyaura
http://www.slideshare.net/novaurora/10-things-ceos-need-to-know-about-design
======
martythemaniak
Sorry, but there is a decent dose of bullshit in those slides. "I'm a great
lover", "I see you're a great lover". Bah.

But also some good stuff.

------
lpolovets
I really like slides 60-61: How would it work if it were _human_? How would it
work if it were _magic_?

It's very useful to think about design in terms of how you wish something
would work if technology/frameworks/etc were not an issue.

